# Wierd Fishing trips



## PanfishHunter (Oct 30, 2006)

A few days ago I went fishing under a bridge near my house. I was going for channel cats. So I cast out and after a hour I decide to reel it in. Then my line got stuck and i finally brought in what seemed to be a 30 pound dead fish or something that wasn't moving. I reeled it in and it was a 20 pound dumbell weight. Then later on my Ugly Stik rod started to bounce and move like crazy. I thought that is no cat thats a panfish. I reeled it in hoping to find a Bluegill yet come to find out it was a fresh water eel. I have never caught a eel in fresh water it was very strange to me. Has anyone caught a eel or anything wierd like this . 
, :sniper: panfishhunter


----------

